
Brexit Countdown - alphadevx
https://interactive.news.sky.com/2017/brexit-countdown/
======
LocutusOfBlorg
An Englishman told me earlier that the changeover happening at midnight CET
(rather than GMT) was "the one final indignity" afforded by the EU.

